

Stepping Stones for HTML5 to be Commercially Viable for Games - austinhallock
http://clay.io/blog/stepping-stones-for-html5-to-be-commercially-viable-for-games/

======
tstonez
Do you think Firefox OS will have a significant impact on the demand and
therefore supply of HTML5 games and other apps?

~~~
austinhallock
I think it will affect the supply rather than the demand of HTML5 games
initially. Firefox OS has a very small market share in comparison to iOS and
Android so while there are more folks playing HTML5 games, it isn't a huge
amount. However, big name companies backing HTML5 like Mozilla with Firefox OS
and Samsung/Intel with Tizen, they're doing their best to get popular games
ported over to HTML5, as well as more new content.

For example, the Tizen App Challenge
([https://developer.tizen.org/contests/tizen-app-
challenge](https://developer.tizen.org/contests/tizen-app-challenge)) is
offering some pretty large prizes for HTML5 apps/games.

